# Hope or false hope?



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Interesting article about the number of women who conceive naturally after failed (or successful) tx:

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/familyhealth/one-in-three-women-will-have-children-naturally-after-ivf-failure/ar-BBuZOcs?li=AA51YE&ocid=spartanntp

You see it often happen to ladies on this very forum so maybe there is hope when IVF doesn't work, or when couples want siblings but can't or don't want to endure more tx.

x

/links


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

the problem with articles likes this is they ignore the proportion of people for whom it _is_ totally impossible
i.e. no sperm/tubes/eggs/uterus

also no doubt this will feed into the minds of all those who tell you that IF isn't real and 'just relax it'll happen naturally when you give up trying'


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Totally agree. It's perhaps a more positive story for those with the 'unexplained' diagnosis. It seems everyone likes sharing a story of it happening for X & y after tx failed. Doesn't really help if you're z though! It would be interesting if the article talked about individual examples where natural conception was deemed impossible and then hey presto. Now that would be worth talking about ... 

X


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Exactly. I mean I know it happens but not to 1 in 3!! Tbh I think I heard somewhere it was 5%
I think generally the public just don't want to accept it as a health issue. Rather a psychological thing or in the hands of divine intervention! 
But with 1 in 5 now struggling to conceive it's only a matter of time before people's attitudes have to change. We're still in the dark ages with it all really 
Xx


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Indeed, and these 'positive' news reports don't do much to stop the cuts to IVF funding either ...


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

I hate to be so negative, but I think these reports are unhelpful and only perpetuate myths about infertility. All we hear is just relax, just give up, just adopt, just do <insert whatever> and the magic baby fairy will deliver. Almost everyone knows someone who got pregnant after any of these "just" dos, but I also know several couples who never got pregnant after trying all of the above.


----------



## rennestone (Aug 16, 2016)

Totally! I take this as an adventure, it s full combination of nature, studies of the human body, science and faith. This is also a good story to combine with that information


----------

